

Thich Nhat Hanh: is mindfulness being corrupted by business and finance? - dkasper
http://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/thich-nhat-hanh-mindfulness-google-tech?commentpage=1&utm_content=buffer78fac&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
lazydon
We have an expression for this in Hindi I’m not sure if it translates well –
trying to use a sword as a needle. To use mindfulness which is transcendental
in nature and can open secrets of the life for few more bucks! Yes, as someone
becomes mindful, it does helps to concentrate and focus more and be more
creative and productive – but that’s a side product and yes, we still have to
earn bread. But to make that the entire aim is not the right direction for
that energy.

But Zen is such an open philosophy it won’t mind it and judge it as corrupt or
otherwise. It will allow people to naturally see the difference – that they
are giving away their diamonds in return of pebbles. Not profitable in my
opinion.

------
joedavison
Thich Nhat Hanh is just as corrupt as the "business and finance" executives he
is criticizing. His aspirations for fame and constant media attention belie
the very principles he supposedly espouses, such as humility.

Thich Nhat Hanh is one step above Deepak Chopra in terms of being a "pop-
spirituality" guru, so it's no wonder that hypocritical CEO's who want to
relieve some of their own guilt are flocking to him.

Of course pursuing "mindfulness" practices for the sole reason of profiting
your company is a corrupt practice that goes against the entire purpose of
spiritual development. Why is this even a question?

The problem (for the majority of "business leaders" who lack discernment and
compassion -- otherwise they wouldn't have been able to rise to the position
they are in) is that real Buddhism (real "mindfulness") is hard -- and real
masters don't advertise.

~~~
stiff
He has done tons of work of spreading a very positive message distilling the
essence of Buddhist teachings and freeing it from what we know today is
superstition. His books, unlike most books in this genre, are almost
completely free of "woo", while succeeding in finding a somewhat positive and
rational attitude toward life eternal problems, I for one think this is
remarkable. I don't see any evidence for him seeking "constant media
attention" or being "corrupt", I think he is simply being pragmatic in
attempts to improve the world, which is indeed very Buddhist. In any case, I
don't care if he is "real" or not, I like the actual "teachings".

Many of those supposedly "real" masters have been meanwhile repeatedly
compromised over the years when scandals of sexual abuse, drug and alcohol
addiction, military involvement and corruption surfaced. I don't think the
cult of the master, or the kind of elitism you are spreading, is very helpful
in making the world a better place.

~~~
virtualwhys
Yes, the scandals, no safe haven, our idols themselves sometimes have a shady
side ;-)

Still, the teaching itself can be authentic at the same time. See Trungpa
Rinpoche's "The Path is the Goal" and the fact that he was an alcoholic who
had sex with some (many?) of his students. Or, master Seung Sahn's, "The
Compass of Zen", and his penchant for alcohol and female students. There are
of course other masters in the same boat, a conundrum, the teaching speaks
volumes, but their actions do too o_O

------
robobro
When zazen/jhana/vipissana is bought and sold for the masses, they're just
told they're already doing it when a spendy enough guro is rented out. It's
easy for people to fake being mindful by being lazy/aloof in different ways
and to lie about it. Greed and pride muddy the mind.

~~~
virtualwhys
Agreed, TNH has been criticised for spreading Buddhism lite in the west, but
then again, how many westerners, not accustomed to sitting, will embrace a
10-day Vipasana retreat with untimed sittings?

Not many ;-)

This is probably why TNH dropped "hard core" and replaced it with "moderate".
As far as spreading basic Buddhist teachings, he's certainly been successful.

